# How to recover files from Folder Guard



## RihanDoshi (Mar 31, 2008)

Friends i have hidden some files & folders using folder guard xp.
unfortunately i lost my password
i know loactions & names of folders hidden
is there any way to recover those files
they are very important for me


----------



## hansraj (Apr 1, 2008)

ya... start u r pc in safe mode and u will be able to access them without any hitch. let me know if still u get stuck


----------



## imageek (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi 
Brother,I know a trick for Folder Lock s/w 

You can unlock the software if you forget the password using the registration key you entered

Try this method for your s/w


regards


----------



## RihanDoshi (Apr 2, 2008)

imageek said:


> Hi
> Brother,I know a trick for Folder Lock s/w
> 
> You can unlock the software if you forget the password using the registration key you entered
> ...


 how to unlock s/w using registration key?
please explain



hansraj said:


> ya... start u r pc in safe mode and u will be able to access them without any hitch. let me know if still u get stuck


Thanks Hansraj
Safe mode really helped me a lot
thanx again


----------



## imageek (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for being "not clear"

meanwhile i found this on folder guard website check this out..

*www.winability.com/folderguard/users-guide_faq.htm#faq-lost-password


----------



## hansraj (Apr 2, 2008)

i have been using folderguard for long so i know a few loopholes.


----------

